# Rocky Creek DBM March 20-22



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, just wondering who all is planning on going to the first "DBM" race for 2009. I'll be there for sure!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

You know some of the FREEKS will be there!! We're gonna try to make it!


----------

